# Relais Wifi avec un routeur-wifi ?



## Vercoquin (2 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

Une petite question d'un newbie en réseau...
J'ai deux iMac G3 qui n'ont pas de carte AirPort, et j'aimerais les connecter à Internet depuis une FreeBox HD qui se trouve à l'autre bout de mon appartement.
Je possède également un modem-routeur-wifi NETGEAR (DG834G) et un modem-routeur-wifi SIEMENS (Gigaset SE515).

Je me demandais s'il était possible de faire le relais avec l'un de ces routeur-wifi... c'est-à-dire récupérer le wifi de la FreeBox pour diffuser le réseau à l'aide des ports Ethernet des routeur-wifi que je placerais à côté des iMac.

Est-ce tout simplement possible ? Et si oui, comment ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## CERDAN (2 Mars 2007)

bien sur que ca peut marcher. 

imac g3 1 imac g3 2
(______________ (
( ______________(
( ______________(
routeur netgear __________routeur siemens
/ _____________/
/ _____________/
/ _____________/
/_____________ /
---freebox hd------------

rien ne vaut les schémas


----------



## Vercoquin (4 Mars 2007)

Bon, je crois que je vais trouver une autre solution


----------



## Yggdrasill (4 Mars 2007)

Non c'est vraiment tout simple !
Et &#231;a marche dr&#244;lement bien.
Tu prend un des routeurs, que tu passe en mode client (donc comme n'importe quel mac avec une carte wifi en gros), tu relies les mac sans carte airport au routeur mis en mode client et enjoy !
C'est ce que j'ai ici et ca marche vraiment bien !
Pratique quand tu d&#233;barque qq part avec un vieux portable sans wifi et que tu veux avoir une connexion.
J'ai fait &#231;a avec un WRT de chez linksys flash&#233; sous OpenWRT.


----------



## Original-VLM (4 Mars 2007)

Oui c'est simple, encore faut il que ton routeur puisse se "client-iser"...


----------



## Yggdrasill (4 Mars 2007)

Original-VLM a dit:


> Oui c'est simple, encore faut il que ton routeur puisse se "client-iser"...



Oui c'est vrai, mais dans le cas ou cela ne serait pas possible (c'est rarement le cas avec le firmware d'origine il me semble), rien ne t'empeche de faire du WDS et de te connecter en cable directement sur un des routeurs. Je pense, sans avoir testé, que cela marcherait sans trop de difficultés.


----------



## Original-VLM (4 Mars 2007)

Yggdrasill a dit:


> Oui c'est vrai, mais dans le cas ou cela ne serait pas possible (c'est rarement le cas avec le firmware d'origine il me semble), rien ne t'empeche de faire du WDS et de te connecter en cable directement sur un des routeurs. Je pense, sans avoir testé, que cela marcherait sans trop de difficultés.



Je pense surtout que tu devrais parler plus simplement a notre ami... car il doit avoir peur derrière son Mac quand on lui parle de WDS


----------



## Yggdrasill (5 Mars 2007)

Original-VLM a dit:


> Je pense surtout que tu devrais parler plus simplement a notre ami... car il doit avoir peur derri&#232;re son Mac quand on lui parle de WDS



De fait, je devrais peut-&#234;tre prendre d'expliquer certaines des id&#233;es tordues que j'ai en t&#234;te...
Le WDS permet de "relier" entre elles plusieurs borne WiFi pour former un r&#233;seau WiFi de plus grande envergure (couverture) et d'ainsi &#233;tendre la superficie couverte par un r&#233;seau.
Les diff&#233;rents routeurs utilisent le m&#234;me SSID.
Cela permet par exemple &#224; Mr X de se balader dans son entreprise avec son MacBook flambant neuf et d'avoir toujours une connexion Wifi, m&#234;me lorsqu'il change d'&#233;tage, de bureau,...
Le Mac switchera d'une borne &#224; l'autre de mani&#232;re invisible pour notre cher Mr X afin d'avoir toujours une connection de la meilleure qualit&#233;e possible, m&#234;me quand la borne sur laquelle il s'&#233;tait connect&#233; au d&#233;part n'est plus &#224; port&#233;e.

On utilise pas mal ceci dans les universit&#233;s par exemple pour permettre aux &#233;tudiants de n'avoir qu'un seul SSID/Cl&#233; de cryptage &#224; connaitre pour avoir du WiFi dans toute l'unif.

Et puisqu'un lien vaut toujours une bonne histoire, voici celui de wikip&#233;dia traitant du sujet (en Anglais)

En esp&#233;rant avoir palli&#233; &#224; mon manque d'explication du post pr&#233;c&#233;dent


----------



## Vercoquin (5 Mars 2007)

Tout est très clair (reste à savoir comment configurer mon routeur-wifi en mode client, mais je vais me pencher sur la question), seulement je crois qu'il y a un hic : j'ai lu que la FreeBox HD n'était pas compatible WDS... :mouais:  Donc impossibilité de faire le relais de son wifi ?


----------



## Yggdrasill (5 Mars 2007)

Plut&#244;t que de te dire une connerie, jvais te donner un conseil : Essaye 

Sinc&#232;rement je n'en sais rien. Les Live/Free/xxx Box c'est vmt pas mon rayon, dans la majorit&#233; ce sont des sp&#233;cialit&#233;s typiquement francaise et je suis un petit belge.


----------

